# Check my new girl or male out.....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am wondering what is up with his lip? 
'
if you are wondering it's a rough neck monitor only 3' right now..... I have him paied now just moving all my fish and critters then I will be making the big tanks for him and my bosc...

another thing; my new place is a older house and in my room there is a small door and there is a hidden room that is 25' long and 15' wide and 4' tall.... and this is under my back yard the room is chilly but I was wondering if I was to get good ventalation and made all the walls glass would I be able maby house a camin and such a place? I will have all the heat lights and stuff but would it be sutiable?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

those monitors will both need something like a 8x4f tank or more so i would get them some huge tanks before thinking about a caimen. Also thats not really ideal for a 6ft reptile since it would also be a pain in the a$$ to get a pond in there for it. Somethign like an outdoor pond would work (well fenced (lol)) and the indoor thing for the winter since canada can get pretty cold in the winter.
However i would wait untill you are older and have more experience since a caimen is a huge commitment that you need to know your facts about and not just know that it would impress people.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Dwarf camin.... but my monitors will have a bigger tank than the one you speak of... it will all be custom....


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i agree with sean dont bite off more then you can chew... you honestly need to work with crocs before you just take one home. just cause you can work with a monitor doesnt mean you are ready for any croc. that doesnt even include the cost you must have a some decent money to spend on them, there cages alone are a small investment not to mention there diet. and add a few adult monitors to that your talking some serious coin.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just curious what you do for work.

I generally suggest against this type of forward planning until you're in a place of your own and can support yourself.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am a perfesinal painter I have done it for 3 years and get paid 10$ a hour but have 2 buildings that my boss does not know about that I paint for 400 a whole apartment. not taxed I get paid well after my grand parents own one building and know the people in the building next to them..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

dude i thought you was 15....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

$10/hr?

Do you live on your own or with people? And how much do you contribute to the household at this point?

$10/hr really doesn't go that far.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

agreed ... no offence i think you do a great job with your monitors, thats what i truely think. but i would wait a bit for your caiman.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

cueball said:


> agreed ... no offence i think you do a great job with your monitors, thats what i truely think. but i would wait a bit for your caiman.


Well average around 10,000$ a month no tax. but winter maby 4000$


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ok if you make 10000 a month, at 10/hr that would mean you work 250hrs a week. and if your 15 then you would still be in high school so you would have to be going to school and working 250 hrs a week. even if by the winter you meant during school then you would still have to work 100 a week to make 4000 a month. but regardless to what you make cause i dont really care about that your 15 and i would strongly recommend you not getting a caiman until you get some more exp with reptiles especially crocodilians


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> agreed ... no offence i think you do a great job with your monitors, thats what i truely think. but i would wait a bit for your caiman.


Well average around 10,000$ a month no tax. but winter maby 4000$
[/quote]

Not great at math eh?
that would mean you earn about 100000 a year about and i highly doubt that. It would also mean you wark 35-50hrs a day seven days a week.

Im sure you also know that despite the name dwarf caimens arnt that small. You can say you will build a room for them but untill its dont you havnt done anything. I recomend compleating one project before starting another more complicated one.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh, boy...I get to dust off a joke about Arthur Andersen for this thread! Are they helping with the calculations of $4-10K/month?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I don't need to work all the time I work for 2 co ops and my grand paretns building they over pay me to paint the 2 co ops have a 2 mil budjet to spend and so they just do stupid sh*t with it. and for my grand parents place I get 300$ to paint 1 apartment all white simple. and for school I and doing 4 courses now and a E learing course I do here and there so I only go to school for 3 hours a day 8-11am and I am done.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You make 10 thousand a month and you only 15? Thats better than my dad and hes approaching 50.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

it isnt legal to work under 16 in canada..

you freak me out CH ill say no more but heres a tip.."stop building a image on piranha-fury" be your self i bet thats much better i got a brother thats the same always bull shitting,,he couldn't tell the truth if it killed him..
last i knew i thought you was locked in a loonie bin what happen to that idea did you get bored of it...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ It is legal I used as work at dairy queen when I was 14, and was the garbage picker-up guy at a theme park when I was 15. I never even came close to making 10 thousand a month like captive herps claims to make. Man if I made that much f*ck getting a caiman im getting a car or a boat or a life.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I have people I can refer you all to to prove my stuff, problem is once people know I am over paid and just giving a sh*t load of money after if it's not spent it disapears then I might lose my great pay. But I can speak of it but won't tell you what company it is I work for but as long as the co ops are owned and inhibited by greedy people I will just keep being paid way to much...


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

Wtf dude i cant even understand you. if you really are that over paid why not just buy a zoo?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am in the process of making my own Zoo! right now working on the bosc tank.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

CH your the man i want to be just like you when i grow up dude,,,!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I have taken bofore and after pics of my area where I am setting my stuff up. I will have all detailed stuff on how I did it when I am finished

And so far I have had a tragic loss on the move spidy got out!














and my bosc has goten a bit sick she is bloated and won't stop drinking. stuff goes in but does not come out I think some egg shell has clogged her system but I am giving her some stuff to flush her system.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

your savanha moniter...? it sick?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well eather she is not going the bath room or somthing is wrong I can't seem to get her to go. I think it might be stress after she spent a few day out of her cage and in a box with all the stuff she needs but now her old tank is set up and she is in it, but all she does it drink and drink to the point she looks like she has filled up her lungs (not good) so I am giving her some vegies that will maker her go and clean out her system so I know it's not that somthing has clogged the system. I would show pics but just looks like a over weight lizard. like super size me lizard to be exzact.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Are there any herp vets, rescue centres or zoos in your area that you could take the animal to?

With your type of income I don't think it would be much trouble to pay for a vet or specialist to look at your reptile.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

lmfao...This is the greatest thread ever


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Whats this thread????


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Finaly, week later she takes a load out, I think maby stress got to her that caused her to not go... atleast her tank is comming along, sucks I lost my camra after taking before pics so I will only have before and after pics when I find it lol


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

first of all, i'd like to say i've come across a few of your threads and to me... well you're BS!
no offense dude, but all the crap you've done with your herps aren't going to make them live long.
i remember you had a thread and you were feeding your savannah monitor all this bull crap to eat that'll raise its cholesterol out of the roof.
and now, as i read this thread about you making a 1/10 of a milli an year? ohhh heckkk naaa man.
you're just one of those 15 year olds trying to live a dream.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Captive Herps said:


> Well I don't need to work all the time I work for 2 co ops and my grand paretns building they over pay me to paint the 2 co ops have a 2 mil budjet to spend and so they just do stupid sh*t with it. and for my grand parents place *I get 300$ to paint 1 apartment all white* simple. and for school I and doing 4 courses now and a E learing course I do here and there so I only go to school for 3 hours a day 8-11am and I am done.


You never cease to amaze me CH...never. First off....which is it...300 or 400 an apartment? Lets assume you get 300 an apartment....that would mean you paint 33 apartments a month. I have done a bit of painting in my house...and unless these apartments are closets....it takes a little while to set up..paint...and then cleanup...so it is really hard to believe you are that fast. Also..how large are these buildings? I find it difficult to believe anyplace would have the kind of turnover to generate that much need for apartment painting. Given an average of a 5% turnover per month....the complex would need to have 660 units.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

The internet is a wonderful thing....

BUt good looking pics on the monit


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

So you make all this $ and instead of properly caring for the animals you have (taking them to the vet, having proper enclosures along with the locks you need for them, buying books before you get them so you know what you're doing ahead of time, et cetera), you use it to go out and buy more that you can't even identify? I think you need to slow your roll and stop purchasing herps at this point and use your time and money to learn about the ones you have and to do right by them. Otherwise, you're just acting like an animal hoarder.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...I think this tread has run its course. Hopefully CH will start realizing that it is not important how many animals you have......just the level of care you can provide.


----------

